# Plasma Table Help Needed



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

i am needing some axle mounts cut out for my truck. 4 to be exact. A 2.5 ft long x 4" W x 1/4" thk. piece of flat bar would cover all 4 pieces, just to give you an idea of the scope of work. i am wondering if i was to bring a piece of flat bar and a Cadd file over, if someone could help me out and how one might charge me?
thanks in advance.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

If they are for any common truck with leaf springs, you should easily be able to find weld on mounts online. I would think you would be money and time ahead to buy them. You might want to try a trailer supply place. A photo of your project part might help us see what you're wanting.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Look at these people... I've purchased some steering assist stuff and a diff. Cover from them. http://diy4x.com/


----------



## bnate86 (Jun 28, 2012)

Have you looked at Autoanything.com ? A guy at work says that's a good place to look for parts. I'd give Auto Zone a shot as well. I think Standard Fence Supply sales trailer parts. Maybe they have something you can use.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> If they are for any common truck with leaf springs, you should easily be able to find weld on mounts online. I would think you would be money and time ahead to buy them. You might want to try a trailer supply place. A photo of your project part might help us see what you're wanting.


here you go. hope this helps.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

yakPIRATE said:


> Look at these people... I've purchased some steering assist stuff and a diff. Cover from them. http://diy4x.com/


that is a cool site, but they dont have exactly what im looking for, but i am getting a quote from them. thanks.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

bnate86 said:


> Have you looked at Autoanything.com ? A guy at work says that's a good place to look for parts. I'd give Auto Zone a shot as well. I think Standard Fence Supply sales trailer parts. Maybe they have something you can use.


SAMSONITE!!! I have not tried those places yet. I have seen the commercials for AZ they have everything. :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

PM "MarshJr" here on 2cool. He has a CNC Plasma machine and has done tons of work for me. He is located in League City.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

trodery said:


> PM "MarshJr" here on 2cool. He has a CNC Plasma machine and has done tons of work for me. He is located in League City.


this is exactly what i was looking fffffffffffffooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!

thanks man. will do.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

You can also call Benjamin Gaete,

He owns Gaete Works and does water jet work.

http://gaeteworks.com/

John


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

jtburf said:


> You can also call Benjamin Gaete,
> 
> He owns Gaete Works and does water jet work.
> 
> ...


thanks. already tried. idk what thought process was going on, but he was higher than u know what on a girafe. Like $225 to cut those out. nah, ill pass.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Waterjet is very expensive. Where are you located and have you found anyone to do it for you yet?


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes I did get my request handled.
I was able to get a quote and have the parts cut out in one afternoon. MarshJr came through for me with flying colors. I highly recommend.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ah Yeah said:


> Yes I did get my request handled.
> I was able to get a quote and have the parts cut out in one afternoon. MarshJr came through for me with flying colors. I highly recommend.


I knew my buddy could take car of what you needed!


----------

